# WOW!!!!!



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I bought some goldfish today,i was affraid to feed a couple to my baby P's because the goldfish were bigger than the P's,well as soon as the goldfish hit the water it was a feeding frenzy!!!My 4 babies made the whole body disappear within seconds,the only thing left was its head gasping for air!!!!These fish are awesome,alot different than the scared little skittish fish last nite when they were new to the tank!!


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

First time is alway the best time


----------



## GSX-R (Nov 8, 2003)

Wait a few months and see what they do to even bigger goldfish.

Good Stuff


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

wow thats the most rewarding time of the day is to watch your fish tear up some goldfishs


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

ViBE said:


> First time is alway the best time


 i hear that


----------



## water boy (Jan 15, 2004)

ViBE said:


> First time is alway the best time


 For sure.


----------



## killfishykill (Jan 13, 2004)

take some pics of ur tank and stuff. also heres a pix of the big fishy my p's ate, it was about 6" from head to tail


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

they look so sweet i love the looks of when there younger


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Im starting a new job next week,so ill get a digi cam soon!!


----------

